# Flor de Oliva Maduro Cigar Review - not tasty



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

no smoke... bad burn... definitely did not make my peepee tickle...

Read the full review here: Flor de Oliva Maduro Cigar Review - not tasty


----------

